# Blood tests from home? Advice needed



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello,

I'm about to start a fet at Argc and I am wondering if anyone knows of a service that would take my bloods from home and drop them to Argc.
I have asked Argc and they said they would accept the bloods and don't need to get them done at Harley street so that's a start...I just now need to find someone who can do that.

I don't live too far away from Argc but really struggled with keeping work happy on my last very recent cycle due to the daily bloods needed.
Although it sounds luxurious ibam hopeful it won't cost too much and I will be able to stick to my commitments at work and not pee my boss off once again!

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I thought I replied to you, I didn't go to Argc and q up at 0730 as i am neeblephobic, so it made it less anxiety provoking for me and others. I am a nurse so are most of my friends so one moved in for 2 weeks and he took my bloods and took them to the lab, Argc gave us the bottles and forms.my results would often be back before the hca ones who batch up the bloods. Try healthcare at home, if not a nursing agency in London loads do home care you probably don't even need a nurse just a healthcare asst/ phlebotomist who can take bloods and deliver them to lab. Don't forget you'll need repeat bloods some days. I never worked in my Argc cycles my most intense day was 3 blood tests, 5 injections and 2 scans.  I still had to pay the phlebotomy charge to argc as its built into their prices, but if you want hca to bleed you it was £19. Good luck


----------

